# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  أخيــرا ، فلسطين رسميا الدولــة 194 بالامم المتحدة

## امير الصمت

*
الله اكبر فلسطين تنال عضوية دولة مراقبة بالامم المتحدة بالاغلبية الساحقة 
138 دولة صوتت لصالح فلسطين
9 دول صوتت لصالح اسرائيل
41 دولة امتنعت عن التصويت 
الحمد لله اخيرا تم الاعتراف بفلسطين كدولة 
صــورة تاريخية لكرسي العضوية الخاص بفلسطين بالامم المتحدة ♥ 
لا يمكنك المرور على هذا الخبر و هاته الصورة دون ان تضع بصمتك
دعونا نرى كم شخص فــرح بهذا الخبـــر !*

----------


## mohamed73

الف الف مبروك لفلسطين

----------


## salihmob

الف مبروك لفلسطين وللعرب جميعا 
تم تثبيت الموضوع  لجمالو

----------


## GSM-AYA

*مبروك لشعب فلسطين..فهذا صراع طويل ومرير مع  اسرائيل ويكسب بالنقاط وليس بالضربة القاضية..وهو خطوة على الطريق وليست  نهاية الطريق، هذا انجاز ينبغي البناء عليه لا القعود عليه..
 هذا يوم  ينبغي ان يكون له متطلباته الداخلية بما يتعلق بانهاء الانقسام وإعادة بناء  الكيانات السياسية الفلسطينية (المنظمة والسلطة والفصائل) على قواعد وطنية  ومؤسسية وتمثيلية وديمقراطية وانتخابية وعلى اساس معايير الكفاء  والنزاهة..
 العالم يتغير والعالم العربي يتغير وعلى الفلسطينيين تأهيل اوضاعهم للتغير، ومواكبة هذا التغيرات .*

----------

